# "Wake Up" goes to Live TV



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a Harmony One remote and I *always* use Standby when I'm finished watching Tivo. I do not like the change that the Tivo now wakes directly to Live TV, rather than going to Tivo Central as it used to do. If it "wakes" directly to a live football game I'm planning to start watching, I'm NOT going to be happy! (Yes, I'm sure I can reprogram my remote and I will, but I have about 6 months to do it and it seemed I should complain instead.)


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

bmgoodman said:


> I have a Harmony One remote and I *always* use Standby when I'm finished watching Tivo. I do not like the change that the Tivo now wakes directly to Live TV, rather than going to Tivo Central as it used to do. If it "wakes" directly to a live football game I'm planning to start watching, I'm NOT going to be happy! (Yes, I'm sure I can reprogram my remote and I will, but I have about 6 months to do it and it seemed I should complain instead.)


Unless you turn it off tivo central has live tv in the top corner. Tivo can't possible make everyone happy. And I am going out on a limb that maybe 2% of all tivo users are on this forum. I just can't figure out why so many see the need to complain about trivial things. This, power saver not buffering anymore. HDD uses most the power so how can it be power savings if it never shuts off. Multiple season pass option that most tivo users never use. Just to name a few.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

You can always stop using standby, and hit pause and the TiVo button before you turn on your TV, if this is an overriding concern for you. This is what I've done since my S1 when this is a concern.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

joewom said:


> I just can't figure out why so many see the need to complain about trivial things.


Perhaps you can start your own forum called importanttivoissues.com. I promise I won't post there. 

Tivo made some substantial changes to their software recently. Some problems were expected and others were just missed. I clearly said I can work around the issue. FWIW, I have turned off Live TV in the top corner FOR EXACTLY the same reason: sports spoilers.

I could also complain about not being able to have 2 season passes for the same show any longer, but that dead horse is already being beaten.

Sorry, Joe, but nobody made you click on a topic that you considered trivial, and coming into a trivial thread to complain about trivial threads is not what I'd call productive.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

bmgoodman said:


> Perhaps you can start your own forum called importanttivoissues.com. I promise I won't post there.
> 
> Tivo made some substantial changes to their software recently. Some problems were expected and others were just missed. I clearly said I can work around the issue. FWIW, I have turned off Live TV in the top corner FOR EXACTLY the same reason: sports spoilers.
> 
> ...


To each his own. I just like to point out that tivo is a business and my point is they will not please everyone. They will however cater to most users and people that don't see that well I will leave it at that. Also software issues are plagued by every company. Why would Tivo be an exception. Just see allot of me me me me in these when it can't be about just one persons tastes.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

joewom said:


> To each his own. I just like to point out that tivo is a business and my point is they will not please everyone. They will however cater to most users and people that don't see that well I will leave it at that. Also software issues are plagued by every company. Why would Tivo be an exception. Just see allot of me me me me in these when it can't be about just one persons tastes.


I agree, out of all the complaints we have seen this is pretty petty... This one and the complaint about the TiVo no longer buffering in standby...

Program your remote to deal with this, or stop using standby.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

bradleys said:


> I agree, out of all the complaints we have seen this is pretty petty... This one and the complaint about the TiVo no longer buffering in standby...
> 
> Program your remote to deal with this, or stop using standby - good lord.


Well, now that YOU agree, too, I'll be sure to flog myself in the public square. Thanks for being the arbiter.

I agree it's minor, but it's not a given that the behavior was intended. I'm not threatening to toss my Tivo or boycott anything.

Again, I'll point out that the topic label was clear. I didn't suck people into it. If it doesn't matter to YOU, please don't post here.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

bmgoodman said:


> Well, now that YOU agree, too, I'll be sure to flog myself in the public square. Thanks for being the arbiter.
> 
> I agree it's minor, but it's not a given that the behavior was intended. I'm not threatening to toss my Tivo or boycott anything.
> 
> Again, I'll point out that the topic label was clear. I didn't suck people into it. If it doesn't matter to YOU, please don't post here.


again to each his own! Let's agree to disagree!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Does it go to live TV? Maybe I'm just instinctively hitting tivo a couple of times.. but I end up in the menus when I wake it up.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll add my voice in here, and agree with the people calling this petty. That's just what it is. The old adage of 'you can't please everyone' certainly comes to mind here!!

I'll be honest, TiVo has stepped up their game , I love it. After *finally* adding Prime to their offerings, I wasn't thinking I was going to be more impressed. Color me surprised with this new release.

TiVo waking up to Live TV? There's a real easy fix for it. DON'T put the TiVo to sleep. Meanwhile, I appreciate the automatic sleep functionality. Good on 'em.

Here's hoping TiVo's waking from it's past few year slump and getting ready for much grander stuff!


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

twhiting9275 said:


> I'll add my voice in here, and agree with the people calling this petty.


Why must people attack others for voicing what they don't like about changes that Tivo has made. Okay, so you and others don't think it's important that the Tivo wakes up to Live TV. Just say that. Why must you characterize the OP's observation as petty. What purpose does that serve?

I suspect that Tivo does browse this forum to see what consumers think of their product. If not actual people, then bots performing text analytics. I used to work in IT for a large consumer goods company, and the brands were starved for information about what consumers thought. We spent millions of dollars and thousands of hours collecting information from across the internet. If we had had a forum specifically dedicated to any of our products, we'd have been all over it.

So by posting to this forum what he doesn't like about the new Tivo software, the OP has most likely, in some small way, passed his opinion on to Tivo. What's wrong with that?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

CinciDVR said:


> Why must people attack others for voicing what they don't like about changes that Tivo has made. Okay, so you and others don't think it's important that the Tivo wakes up to Live TV. Just say that. Why must you characterize the OP's observation as petty. What purpose does that serve?
> 
> I suspect that Tivo does browse this forum to see what consumers think of their product. If not actual people, then bots performing text analytics. I used to work in IT for a large consumer goods company, and the brands were starved for information about what consumers thought. We spent millions of dollars and thousands of hours collecting information from across the internet. If we had had a forum specifically dedicated to any of our products, we'd have been all over it.
> 
> So by posting to this forum what he doesn't like about the new Tivo software, the OP has most likely, in some small way, passed his opinion on to Tivo. What's wrong with that?


I don't call petty a personal attack. I didn't call him stupid. Petty is exactly what that was in my opinion. We all are petty sometimes especially when it comes to things we like. And I appreciate either my wife or friends to point it out to me so I can sit back and say damn that is pretty petty. Or like the OP said in not the exact words I don't care.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

joewom said:


> I don't call petty a personal attack. I didn't call him stupid. Petty is exactly what that was in my opinion. We all are petty sometimes especially when it comes to things we like. And I appreciate either my wife or friends to point it out to me so I can sit back and say damn that is pretty petty. Or like the OP said in not the exact words I don't care.


OK, I'll grant you that I took "petty" as "mean or ungenerous in small or trifling things", but I see the most accepted meaning is "of little or no importance or consequence". So I'll take it that way and not be offended.

Yes I can work around it. Yes, it's a small thing. But it does show a lack of "polish". For those who want to continue, here is where it is unpolished:

When you press the Tivo button on your remote, what behavior do you expect:
(A) Tivo Central
(B) My Shows
(C) Live TV

For 15 years, the answer has been (A) in most cases. If you press it when you're at Tivo Central, the answer is (B) and you get "My Shows". So far as I know the answer has NEVER been (C). But suddenly, pressing Tivo while in Standby brings you to Live TV and there seems to be now way to avoid Live TV in this situation. Pressing the Tivo button repeatedly while it is waking doesn't work.

Now, for a Roamio, it's not so hard to avoid Standby. But what about the Premiere's with 2 tuners who use Standby to avoid incessant EAS alerts and tests in their area? Are those people now supposed to choose between a spoiler and recording lots of EAS tests rather than programming?

Again, yes, it's a small detail even to me. But they could polish the new feature for the sake of consistency.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

bmgoodman said:


> OK, I'll grant you that I took "petty" as "mean or ungenerous in small or trifling things", but I see the most accepted meaning is "of little or no importance or consequence". So I'll take it that way and not be offended.
> 
> Yes I can work around it. Yes, it's a small thing. But it does show a lack of "polish". For those who want to continue, here is where it is unpolished:
> 
> ...


I used the feature in the beginning but that was almost a month and so much has happened I can't really remember what it woke up to. Could it be waking to the last state it was in? Kinda like hibernation mode on computers?


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

joewom said:


> I used the feature in the beginning but that was almost a month and so much has happened I can't really remember what it woke up to. Could it be waking to the last state it was in? Kinda like hibernation mode on computers?


I thought of that, but for me, even when it goes to Standby from Tivo Central or My Shows, it always wakes to Live TV and it won't respond to the Tivo button until several seconds after Live TV begins to play.

"Last State" to me would make sense, but always waking to Live TV to me is inconsistent.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

bmgoodman said:


> I thought of that, but for me, even when it goes to Standby from Tivo Central or My Shows, it always wakes to Live TV and it won't respond to the Tivo button until several seconds after Live TV begins to play.
> 
> "Last State" to me would make sense, but always waking to Live TV to me is inconsistent.


I will test this when I get home. I believe someone else stated his is waking to tivo central but he said he might be inadvertently hitting the tivo button to many times. But you said even hitting it does not help.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What is this "waking" you speak of? That is to say, _how_ are you waking the TiVo, exactly? The discrete Standby code?

In classic Standby, with a peanut remote, you wake the TiVo via either the "TiVo" button (goes to menus), or the "Live TV" button. There is no "Standby" on the standard remote, so those are the choices. I always use "TiVo".


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

wmcbrine said:


> What is this "waking" you speak of? That is to say, _how_ are you waking the TiVo, exactly? The discrete Standby code?
> 
> In classic Standby, with a peanut remote, you wake the TiVo via either the "TiVo" button (goes to menus), or the "Live TV" button. There is no "Standby" on the standard remote, so those are the choices. I always use "TiVo".


He is talking about waking up from standby mode. Either manual selected or power saver initiated.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> What is this "waking" you speak of? That is to say, _how_ are you waking the TiVo, exactly? The discrete Standby code?
> 
> In classic Standby, with a peanut remote, you wake the TiVo via either the "TiVo" button (goes to menus), or the "Live TV" button. There is no "Standby" on the standard remote, so those are the choices. I always use "TiVo".


Well, I suddenly felt sheepish that I didn't try this on the original Tivo remote and I feared it was more of a Logitech issue. But I just tried coming out of Standby by pressing Tivo on the original remote and it shows "Waking Up" and goes directly to Live TV. It behaved identically to the Logitech Harmony One remote.

Still *minor*, but definitely not what I would expect from pressing the Tivo button, ever. There's a Live TV button for that after all!


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

bmgoodman said:


> Well, I suddenly felt sheepish that I didn't try this on the original Tivo remote and I feared it was more of a Logitech issue. But I just tried coming out of Standby by pressing Tivo on the original remote and it shows "Waking Up" and goes directly to Live TV. It behaved identically to the Logitech Harmony One remote.
> 
> Still *minor*, but definitely not what I would expect from pressing the Tivo button, ever. There's a Live TV button for that after all!


Mine woke to a channel no tuner was on. But it did wake to live tv. I agree it's minor but I will agree since live tv is a secondary function of the tivo and tivo central is the primary I agree it should start at the primary function.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

It is Not minor. Pressing the TiVo button when waking up should go to TiVo Central like it used to. This is a change that results in ME having to do the work of a computer, press another button to get to TiVo Central. 

Computers are supposed to work for me, not me for them. Ha !


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

jth tv said:


> It is Not minor. Pressing the TiVo button when waking up should go to TiVo Central like it used to. This is a change that results in ME having to do the work of a computer, press another button to get to TiVo Central.
> 
> Computers are supposed to work for me, not me for them. Ha !


It's minor. Major would be it stuck on live tv and not just one simple button away from tivo central.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

I complained to Margret about this a few weeks ago. She said that it drives her crazy too, so TiVo is clearly aware of the bug.


----------

